# sugeti p***



## Antis

Hello!
May sombody help me to translate "sugeti pula"?
I have no idea and my dictionary does not help me.
No context as it was just a short message on messenger.

Thank you!
(in case you want to translate in Italian, you're welcome)


----------



## JeRoVe

Well, no funny to read such an expression. Mostly it is used as an insult .
Literally it is :
Suge-ti= suck your
Pula = penis (the romanian slang-form).


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> May sombody help me to translate
> sugeti pula?
> I have no idea and my dictionary does not help me.


My friend, I think it was a prank or a joke.
>sugeţi pulă 
Español: Chupa my verga.
English: Suck my dick
Italiano: Succhii il mio pisello. (not really sure) Veramente non so molto sulle parole volgare.
Français: Sucez ma verge (not sure)


----------



## Woland

JeRoVe said:


> Well, no funny to read such an expression. Mostly it is used as an insult .
> Literally it is :
> Suge-ti= suck your
> Pula = penis (the romanian slang-form).


 
 No,it means_ You suck my penis/a penis_. _Sugeţi (you,plural) pula(penis)_


----------



## Antis

Sorry for asking the question...
I had no idea of the meaning.
My explanation is... that when you are 17 years old it has to be fun saying something like that and the person you're speking with does not understand...
Sorry again.
Thank you for your help.
Antis


----------



## Antis

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> My friend, I think it was a prank or a joke.
> >sugeţi pulă
> Español: Chupa my verga.
> English: Suck my dick
> Italiano: Succhii il mio pisello. (not really sure) Veramente non so molto sulle parole volgare.
> Français: Sucez ma verge (not sure)


Thaks for taking it ironically...
I would do it too.And as you have tried in Italian...
it is "succhiami il cazzo"


----------

